# What do you want for Christmas?



## foxfish (18 Dec 2014)

Only days to go now 
I notice my Amazon list has shrunk a little but I really want a new guitar!


----------



## Wisey (18 Dec 2014)

The best gift for me would to not be 3500 miles from my girlfriend on Christmas day, but I know I am not getting that this year, so I will just have to say I hope I get the music that I asked for!


----------



## darren636 (18 Dec 2014)

Turkey.


----------



## Michael W (18 Dec 2014)

Hmm I do want a new set of Watercolours for Christmas. That is about all I can think of... Is it just me or do I just want less and less as I age?


----------



## imak (18 Dec 2014)

An happy smile in my kids faces!    wouldn't mind a new tablet though.


----------



## roadmaster (18 Dec 2014)

Same thing I wish for every year.
To be able to sit round a campfire with a short glass of Bourbon and some old friend's that have left this earth much sooner than I wanted.
Someday,,we shall.


----------



## BigTom (18 Dec 2014)

I got fish 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (18 Dec 2014)

darren636 said:


> Turkey.


 A pet Turkey or a holiday in Turkey?


----------



## imak (18 Dec 2014)

Or... Turkey???


----------



## darren636 (18 Dec 2014)

foxfish said:


> A pet Turkey or a holiday in Turkey?


Turkey sliced on my plate with real gravy
 Yorkshires and mash!

I would love one more family christmas
 30 people around the table.
I really did treasure those.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Dec 2014)

A Lamborghini...any model will do, I'm not fussy...failing that a surprise.


----------



## Jamie McGrath (18 Dec 2014)

Loads of booze!


----------



## foxfish (18 Dec 2014)

Jamie McGrath said:


> Loads of booze!


 More realistic  than a Lamborghini !


----------



## Andy D (18 Dec 2014)

Clive and Darrell's knowledge.


----------



## geoffbark (18 Dec 2014)

I would like a garmin watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael W (18 Dec 2014)

Andy D said:


> Clive and Darrell's knowledge.



The possibilities would be endless if this comes true...


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Dec 2014)

errmmmm .... world peace!! oh yeah and Amanos tank in my living room!


----------



## Edvet (19 Dec 2014)

foxfish said:


> really want a new guitar!


 


 



Wisey said:


> the music that I asked for!


 

 



darren636 said:


> Turkey.


 

 



Michael W said:


> new set of Watercolours


 

 



imak said:


> happy smile in my kids faces


 

 



roadmaster said:


> sit round a campfire with a short glass of Bourbon and some old friend's


 

 



BigTom said:


> I got fish




 




Troi said:


> A Lamborghini...any model will do




 




Jamie McGrath said:


> Loads of booze


 

 



Andy D said:


> Clive and Darrell's knowledge


 

 



geoffbark said:


> a garmin watch




 



LondonDragon said:


> Amanos tank


----------



## Edvet (19 Dec 2014)

Merry Xmas and best wishes for all


----------



## Michael W (19 Dec 2014)

Thank you Ed!


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


>



...And a partridge in a pear tree...


----------



## Edvet (19 Dec 2014)

Troi said:


> ...And a partridge in a pear tree...


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


>


----------



## tim (19 Dec 2014)

I want a rain free day because we're having a barbecue


----------



## Edvet (19 Dec 2014)

tim said:


> rain free day because we're having a barbecue


----------



## tim (19 Dec 2014)

^^^ superb


----------



## OllieNZ (19 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


>


Nice work that man 
You know, we have this saying down under. It goes something like...... Ah yes I remember....... Harden the f*ck up!  

Have a good Christmas everyone


----------



## kirk (21 Dec 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> errmmmm .... world peace!! oh yeah and Amanos tank in my living room!


Exactly what I would like but you said it first world peace best gift. But to get that I think we would all have to have a brains removed or at least fitted with simple programing so we that can't advance or evolve.   so I'm going to be selfish and ask for the carabean weather and there rum and food.


----------



## kirk (21 Dec 2014)

tim said:


> I want a rain free day because we're having a barbecue


   now that's my type of thing or a curry.


----------



## foxfish (22 Dec 2014)

Christmas party's start early at my house....


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Dec 2014)

As always foxfish, your skill set never ceases to amaze........ Lol


----------

